# What is HR Management Journals?



## Deanbolton (Sep 26, 2014)

I want the meaning and explanation of HR Management Journals. if anyone have the details means just reply me.


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2014)

HR Management Journals is a generic term referring to a collection of periodicals (magazine series) for Human Resource Management students and industry research peers. Their broader readership might include HR Managers of large to middle-sized companies.



[Mod Note: Moved to Research.]


----------



## Deanbolton (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Mr.Cran


----------

